# Forever Laser Dark - Transfers on black t-shirts are far too heavy and thick.



## belordmedia (Aug 1, 2018)

*Hello.

I am using an OKI Pro 8432 DN with a Secabo TPD7 PREMIUM press and Forever Laser Dark.
Everything is created in Illustrator CC or Photoshop CC and then rasterized in Transferrip. Fill-up spot of 150 underfilling 2 device pixels with preserve transparency. Printing selected for dark media. nothing radical. Same issue using Mask.
So far nothing new.

Once the transfer is on the t-shirt and the shine has been removed, the feel of the transfer is just awful, a bit like 20 coats of paints on top of each other. Very thick to the touch. A bit like some very thick Vinyl panel. 
Customers hate the touch.

Could anyone tell me where I am going wrong and how to get a softer finish like the laser light finish?

The last transfer was a montage of 3 high-quality pics. Same issue on Vector stuff.
T-shirts are 100% Coton but the same issue on 50/50%

Regards. 
*
*Michael*


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

can you visibly see the extraction/deletion dots on the design after pressing?


----------



## belordmedia (Aug 1, 2018)

into the T said:


> can you visibly see the extraction/deletion dots on the design after pressing?


Hello there. Yes I can. I also pressed another one at 40% dots. Same result. Weird


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

well the rip is working, it could be a function of the paper

try shockline papers out of italy, or neenah's imageclip for darks


----------



## belordmedia (Aug 1, 2018)

into the T said:


> well the rip is working, it could be a function of the paper
> 
> try shockline papers out of italy, or neenah's imageclip for darks


What do youm mean "not as Describe"?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

here is a good thread on imageclip


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Laser light doesn't need a heavy white under-layer. Laser dark does, and can never be as thin and low-hand as the other.


----------

